# When to wean a wether you know is going to be shown as a market animal.



## autumn_lankford (Mar 5, 2013)

We have a wether that we are going to show as a market goat. He is about two and half months now. When is a good time to wean


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no pro, my kids are showing wethers for the first time this year. Ours are 6-9 weeks old now, and we'll start weaning the 7-9 week old boys in about a week and a half. 
I think you probably want to make sure they are eating grain really well, hay and drinking water.

Good Luck!


----------



## autumn_lankford (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you! He is going all that and is about 9 weeks so will probably look into weaning him during the week end


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The doe should wean him naturally, since he can't breed her, and it's less stressful for them both


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, he can and WILL breed his mother. 
I generally wean between 8 and 12 weeks. I add feed to a creep feeder at about 2 weeks and keep it full.


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

The longer he nurses the faster he will grow


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont wean ours till a good 3mos.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Yes, he can and WILL breed his mother.
> I generally wean between 8 and 12 weeks. I add feed to a creep feeder at about 2 weeks and keep it full.


She said wether.. Not going to be a wether....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If he is already banded or cut he won't be able to breed.

I would start weaning in the next week or so.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol, I missed the weather part.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Even with it in the title!!! Dang, my brain must have been on strike!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't leave him with his mom too long, from my understanding you want to get the 'milk fat' off of them and start giving them the higher protein/show feed, right? So with mom's milk & that kind of feed wouldn't that cause fat on a good quality wether?

Now doelings, unless they have a mil goiter <lol like one of ours!>, then I don't see the big deal on leaving them on mom longer.

IMO it probably depends on the wether and their condition.
For example, my kids first wethers are dairy/boer cross, so they aren't real wide/chunky, they aren't skinny, but they are lean I guess ? lol 
Right now they are 7-10 weeks old and we'll start weaning in about a week. I plan on getting a top dress to start them on soon so that should help.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Unless your wether is a huge pig I don't see him getting fat before he's about 3months. After that they can get fat quick. I'd wean about 9-10 weels


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

you want to get the milk fat off of him. and onto grain so he firms up. We wean at 8 to 9 weeks. We have a creep feeder and the kids are eating feed well by then.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

^^What 20kidsonhill said. Creep feeding wethers will really help.


----------

